# Places To print Flyers



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have printed off about 300 flyers and handed them out. I wanted to know if any of you guys know about a place online that does it for pretty cheap. One of the cheapest I have found is gotprint.com I can do 1000 flyers for $268 with 3 day shipping. I am trying to spread the word out about my company. I am also going to be posting something in the rare reminder as well. If anyone knows about other places online please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you looking just for single sheet paper fliers? 8x11 Or glossy postcards?


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

All i need is just a regular paper flyer 8.5x11. No glossy needed it adds more money


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go to Office max ,Office Depot or even a small printer see if they will give a price break on over a certain amount


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Already looked, all places want $0.49 for each color copy one sided for 1000 it would almost $500. I can get like 2500 or more for the same price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you really need color? Go with the B&W and save the money for some nice post cards to print.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah but this place only does color. I am not sure why but thats all they do.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Back to the B&W when I did them they charged 4 cents each. So I didn't care if they were thrown out. Look around for a better price online isn't always the best deal.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok that is great pricing. I will see what I can find.

Thanks


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Enzo;535711 said:


> Yeah but this place only does color. I am not sure why but thats all they do.


HAHAHAHA Enzo, do you think that has ANYTHING to do with PRICING???? Dont you have any Kinko's in CT? We do 3000-4000 flyers a year from them. Black and white, on colored paper. I forget what I pay per flyer but its pennies in the grand scheme.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Kinkos is pretty pricey. They wanted .49 cents for 1 color copy. I can get more online for that price.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I would take Gicon advice and go with colored paper with black ink. People are going to notice the paper before they notice a picture printed on it.

Have you priced what paper and an ink cartridge would cost? 

What kind of return have you seen from the flyers? 
What kind of business it is for? Snow plowing or something else.
Do you have a web page? For under $10 a month you can have it hosted.
Have you talked to the Yellow Pages rep yet. For $25-$300 a month you can have a yellow pages ad.

Flyers only work for certian types of businesses and only during specific times.

I would check with a local print shop. I use one for business cards. After that I would design the flyer with black ink, get a color of paper that would either match my business colors, or stand out like neon. Then I would print them at home. You can buy a lot of ink cartridges and paper for $268.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah. I just ordered 2500 flyers for $375. I found a very good site that does it. I also looked at the rare reminder that comes out over here, I am going to call them about pricing to put an ad in there. Thanks for the great info though.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with Grandview, on this one!

B&W is the way to go, even on a color paper is good!

GV has been doing this longer then you been alive LOL he has been around a few time


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I already ordered 2500 copies in color for pretty cheap. I feel like people will look at rather than some black and white piece of paper. I do know the ad in the rare reminder will be in black and white since that is all they do.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Look to you!

Your making flyers for plowing?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

*Anybody can do black and wite copies.*

Go with the ;color copies it will set you out from the rest. Try to use vistaprint.com they have alot of different options to choose from. Remember the name of the game is to be different from everybody else so Joe Customer will remember you for the next time they want something done. Just my 2 cents

Big EARL


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I am making a flyer for both snow and grass


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question about the the flyers now. I know I cant put them directly into the mailboxes or on them but I can put them on the door. I was also thinking of just mailing them out by putting a stamp on the corner of them and getting adresses of houses in my town and putting Current Resident with their adress and having it mailed out. Is it possible to do this all on the flyer or should i put it in an envelope?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes and yes.If you mail them all out that's a grand for postage.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

If you were just going to mail them out anyway why didn't you use a direct marketing company. They will make and mail your fliers. You could have had fliers made and mailed for less than a stamp AND you wouldn't of had to do a thing.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Well i saw soem compies offering that, but I can do bulk mail and it is a little cheaper than regular postage i believe. I also wanted to have some flyers with me to hand to people directly if I ever needed to.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

2500 flyers is a HUGE amount.

$1000 to mail them all and you have to write down address and label and fold and stamp and take to the post office.

Bright and early Sunday morning get in your most fuel effecient vehicle with a buddy. Drive the neighborhoods you want to attract and put the flyers in the News Paper hole on the mail box. Do it after the paper has been delivered, but before the people go out to get it.
Here are the reasons: The news paper guy won't pull them out if he as already went through. Sunday morning customers have time to sit and read the paper. They read the paper and see your flyer. Then they go out and shovel snow or mow the grass and come back in and realize that it would be better to have someone else do it and there's your flyer. Doing it on a weekday won't get you the results. Customer gets home from work, all they have time to do is read the sports page.

I would suggest that you post a copy of the flyer on here so we can take a look and see if it makes sense, needs changing, or other issues. Don't do it now because you just spent money on 2500 of them and if there is something wrong with it, you will feel bad. Next time I recommend it.

Good Luck


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

News paper guys don't care what is in the box. A few years ago I had my niece deliver fliers, She grabbed her roller blades and went to town. She did it faster that I could have done it in a car. Throw some kid a $20 and wait for the phone to ring!


----------

